

Ask HN: Scrum practicioners Does this ring the bell to you? - jozi9

I&#x27;m just testing a video of a product and I&#x27;m wondering if it makes any sense at all for agile professionals. Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=kN-c189bd_w
======
byoung2
We use Jira Agile (formerly GreenHopper), so sticky notes aren't a problem for
us.

~~~
jozi9
So no standing at a physical table every morning?

